# To All that had their lives Taken...



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

may I say, "RIP and May God Be With You"....On behalf of a Grateful Nation, may I say thanks for your service. This saddens me, but I just read that an average of 31 soldiers die ea. month in AFG. Ofcourse 1 is too many. May all these Wars stop, and soon. Thanks to the many that are serving now and may your Tour of Duty end Peacefully. Ed/vb/USMC66'


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

1939 US soldiers have died in Afghanistan since 2001 that is 176 a year or 14.7 a month average.

If you look at the total of all colition troops that is 3006 since the beginning or 22.7 per month average.

Where did you get your numbers from????


----------

